# Mystery Snail



## Jammy (Nov 19, 2011)

I've heard loads of stories about people finding snails in their tanks when they add a new plant, but they're always people with tropical tanks.

I have a coldwater tank, 2 goldfish breeds and 5 white cloud mountain minnows. I've not added anything since November other than a new hood. And today to my surprise I see a tiny snail on the glass, which I watched slide to the bottom and climb over the substrate (which annoyingly camouflages him). 

Now I'm quite happy to have a new resident in the tank, it was a nice surprise. My only worry is will he be okay with a Black Moor, a Sarasa Comet and 5 White Cloud Mountain Minnows in a tank with no heater.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Too bad you are attached to the little guy. Otherwise I would say that you can send him to me and I can feed him to my clown loaches. They love snails and it is part of their diet that they eat.

I think that the snail would be okay, but I am not sure. Maybe someone with more experience will know.


----------



## Jammy (Nov 19, 2011)

Brilliant thank you, I hope you're right.

I suppose another question I have is will the fish be okay, as I'm super tight with bacteria in the tank keep any risks to an absolute minimum. So I don't know if snails can bring any bad bacteria into the tank.

Third question, what does it eat? It must of been in there a long time so has been feeding on something but I'm curious to what? If it's plants then that'll explain why they always disintegrate in my tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

I am not sure about snails eating plants, but some might eat plants. Snails eat sinking wafers, sinking pellets, basically anything that can sink to the bottom of the tank.

I hope that I am right also. Good luck with your snail.


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

heh want some of mine Angelclown? i have 4 mystery snails in my main tank and they had babies now i have well over 100 baby snails their clogging up my filters


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

poolplayerpro3 said:


> heh want some of mine Angelclown? i have 4 mystery snails in my main tank and they had babies now i have well over 100 baby snails their clogging up my filters


Are you going to give them for free. Remember I have three clown loaches that would just love to have them for lunch or dinner? But I do have to wait until my biggest clown loach gets better and doesn't get sick again.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Are we talking about a Mystery snail here or a pest snail?


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

well im guess mystery snails cause i only have mystery snails in my tank, i have 4 of them and now my filters are full of baby ones ive put most into my front goldfish pond but still have alot left and im sure ill have more when i clean my filters again but yes theyd be free


----------



## Venemous Rock (Jan 16, 2012)

Angelclown said:


> Too bad you are attached to the little guy. Otherwise I would say that you can send him to me and I can feed him to my clown loaches.


Just wondering, how would he send you a snail? I'm new here and I don't get how you would send a snail.


----------

